# Buck won't mount the doe?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 25, 2009)

Wasn't getting an answer to this on my other thread (probably because it's not mentioned in the title...) so I decided to make a new thread so I could get the help ASAP because I would like the doe bred today...so I need advice/tips quickly.  

Taj (our new buck) will not mount and breed with Chancey. She was mounting him and when I tried to put him on her, he would just back off. We tried putting him in her cage, like my leader suggested but that did nothing. Chancey was still mounting him....

What can we do to get him to breed with her? The latest we want is for her to be bred by tomorrow, since we bred her at the same time as her mom in case any babies need fostering, etc. 

Thanks!

Emily


----------



## pamnock (Nov 25, 2009)

All you can do is keep trying. Some bucks are so intimidated by an aggressive doethat they will not mount the doe. Do NOT let the doe mount the buck and never put the buck in the doe's cage.Did the previous owner successfully use this buck for breeding?



And yes! DO be specific in thread titles to increase the likelihood of a response.



Pam


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Pam. 

I don't think the old owner did use the buck for breeding. He's only 6 months old. 

Alright, I will keep trying but I don't have much patience left! lol. Hopefully he will breed with her tonight or tomorrow!!

Emily


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Nov 25, 2009)

I have found if an unwilling buck hears other rabbits breeding they will be more likely to want to.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, everyone.  

When we went out to feed earlier this evening we put Chancey in with Taj and he was showing a lot more interest in her. I didn't let her mount him, but she did stomp her feet, growl a little bit and kind shove her self at him. He would back off her if I put him on her, so we just let them get to smell eachother for a while. My sister started feeding at one point, so Taj was distracted when he heard the food. I decided to give him and Chancey some and he was getting pushy with her when she would take a bite, shoving her mouth and trying to take the pellets away from her, so she got nosy back and that seemed to work!! He figured out why she was there and got right too it pretty quick; even though at the last minute Chancey must have had a change of mind and didn't want him to breed with her cuz then she was running, but I just held her for him. 

The 2nd breeding, he was showing interest in her; tried the feed thing again and it didn't work but as soon as we stepped away from the cage he got right to it - so I think that was the problem in the first place. He was just embarassed of doing the deed in front of us lol...At least we'll know that for future breedings with him, lol. 

So now Chancey is due on December 26th.  

Emily


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 26, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!


----------

